# Training Frequency



## Arnold (Dec 5, 2000)

I am currently training each body part every 6 days.  What do you think of that?  

I would like to hear how frequent you guys are training each body part...


----------



## TrapMaster (Dec 5, 2000)

I only train 5 days a week.  Here's my spit.  It works really well.  

Mon - Chest
Tue - Back
Wed - Legs
Thu - Shoulders
Fri - Arms
Sat - Rest
Sun - Rest

This split has helped me get past MANY a plateau.  I used to train 6 days out of seven, but found I wasn't getting enough rest, and therefore not enough time for my muscles to grow.  I could see 6 days a week being beneficial to someone looking to tone up or stay cut, but for mass building and muscle growth, rest is the key.


----------



## Cackerot69 (Dec 5, 2000)

once a week will do the trick.

------------------

The Whole FN Shows Forums:

http://theshow.scottsteiner.com


----------



## crowman (Dec 5, 2000)

Every few months I switch between training each bodypart once a week to training each body part twice a week, or vice versa.

-Crowman

------------------
MASS ABOVE ALL


----------



## Time + Patience (Dec 5, 2000)

I think that training each bodypart once a week is a pretty solid routine to follow.  I also train one muscle a week, usually on the weekdays, but i may occasionally blast a muscle twice a week.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Dec 19, 2000)

I use a 3 day split, train each muscle once a week. 
You may be able to train muscles more than once a week if your diet, rest and genetics are right.


----------



## harms50208 (Dec 19, 2000)

This is my routine,
 Mon: Chest/Back
 Tues: Legs/Cardio
 Weds: Arms/Shoulders
 Thurs: Off
 Fri: Legs/Cardio
 Sat: LIGHT-Shoulders/Arms/Back
 Sun: Rest
 Each work out 1 1/2 hours to 2.  I love volume.  I think volume adds more mass.  You can use HIT for strength training but for mass I need volume.


----------



## mac sloan (Dec 19, 2000)

I train each muscle group once a week,will start doing certain bodyparts twice a week for a short period of time.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 11, 2002)

This was one of my first threads over a year ago, originally started on 12-05-2000.

notice mac sloan, that is Maki, he was here from the begining!

Trader!!!!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 11, 2002)

Prince, if you are member #2, who is member #1?


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jan 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> I use a 3 day split, train each muscle once a week.
> You may be able to train muscles more than once a week if your diet, rest and genetics are right.




I still agree with myself.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jan 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> Prince, if you are member #2, who is member #1?


Me!!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> 
> Me!!



Nice try, sheep man!  You're #53.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> Prince, if you are member #2, who is member #1?



The old software, UBB, makes the default member, Admin, member #1. 
When you first install you have to log in with that user, then you create a new admin, then you delete it.


----------



## rburton (Jul 23, 2003)

I train each bodypart once every 7-9 days.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 23, 2003)

Cudos to finding this!


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 23, 2003)

I agree.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 18, 2017)

Prince said:


> I am currently training each body part every 6 days.  What do you think of that?
> 
> I would like to hear how frequent you guys are training each body part...



Wow, I wish I could still train this much! lol


----------



## ROID (Jul 19, 2017)

Nostalgic today ?


----------



## JRA (Aug 28, 2017)

I don't train. I go to the gym and pretend. It works great.


----------



## solidassears (Aug 29, 2017)

I train 6 days a week; three days are lifting; usually I hit one muscle group every week, but I mix it up on occasion, the other three days are mostly cardio, with a little lifting and stretching. I'm seeing gradual improvements in every group; but my legs are getting very strong; wish my upper body would catch up.!


----------



## Oldschool (Sep 2, 2017)

Each body part 2x a week.


----------



## PaulHudson (Jan 22, 2018)

Talking about the present time, nothing is harder than finding a person who is not paying a regular visit to the gym. And even if the person is not going to the gym, he/she is definitely planning to join one sooner or later. It's really good that people now are getting fitness conscious and want to transform into a better self but in hi run some of our mates rush into things that later on create problems. When we talk about gym the very first thing comes to our mind is muscle building ofcourse where some people think that we have to go to the gym and lift heavy weights and within a few months we'll roam around like Arnold. Sorry but this is absolutely not the truth that you think will pump up your Muscles.

A short instance I witnessed where my friend who is a football player started going to the gym and he showed a noticeable change after an year and he started taking muscle building seriously. He managed his football practice and gym schedule together which was working fine for him. But after a month or two he started feeling a sprain in his thigh but he ignored it initially. As the pain increased he went to a physician who told him that he has torn his adductor longus muscle. The reason behind the tear was excessive work taken by the adductor longus muscle.

So before you set your training regime , evaluate the capacity of your muscle and train accordingly. Excessive training not only damage the muscle but also affect the joint. Let's take squat for an instance, when we go for heavy weights while training our legs the knee joint is supposed to be kept in a safe position so that the intensity of the weight should not affect the joint in higher degrees otherwise the joint might get weak and may not be able to support you in your daily routine.


----------

